# Movie spammer/s



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Jhaber123 and others of your kind: You are wasting your time trying to advertise without authorization. I and others will continue to block your posts. Should you wish to be part of the team then be reputable and contact the administrators.

Thank you


----------

